# Kumho Ecsta MX-C's



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

Why are these tires so damn expensive? And so damn cool? The combination is going to send me into a downward spiral of crime so I can afford spending $4,000 on two tires that I'm going to end up burning through for fun. :willy:


----------

